# Kenpo in the future ???



## Kenpo viking (Mar 5, 2002)

I wonder what shape Ed Parker kenpo is going to take in the future. Will other systems blend in. Mayby there will only be one art in the future it all blends together. Or will it become a traditional art. Which we know that Mr Parker didn't want it to be???

Food for thoughts


Respectfully
Ingmar Johansson
Ed Parker's Kenpo Sweden



:asian: :viking2: :viking3:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 5, 2002)

Is here now!  And we are in it.


----------



## Kenpo viking (Mar 5, 2002)

So when can we start adding and deleting things. With out being afraid people say you are not doing Ed Parker's kenpo. Or as we always hear. THATS NOT THE WAY TO DO IT.

Respectfully
Ingmar johansson
Ed Parker's kenpo sweden

:iws: :viking2: :viking3: :viking1:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 5, 2002)

I don't know what the Kenpo of the future will be, but I do believe that it is our responsibility to constantly make sure Ed Parker Kenpo is constantly evolving and not traditionalized.  :cheers: :drinkbeer


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo viking _
> 
> *So when can we start adding and deleting things. With out being afraid people say you are not doing Ed Parker's kenpo. Or as we always hear. THATS NOT THE WAY TO DO IT.
> 
> ...



All's I can say to that is ........ You never heard me say that (THATS NOT THE WAY TO DO IT),
Did you.

You can do it any way you want to.  I'm not stopping you.  Hee hee

:asian:


----------



## Kenpo viking (Mar 5, 2002)

Dennis 
You are right I have not heard you say that but so many other high ranking instructors had said that. And that is a pitty.
And thank you for being so open minded. And leting us create and play.

Respectfully

Ingmar Johansson
Ed Parkers Kenpo Sweden


:asian: :viking3: :viking2:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 5, 2002)

Kenpo was meant to be versitle......... Mr. Parker had numerous ways to do the same thing.  I don't understand (well, yes I do) why some don't get it.  We have yet another topic to discuss while we drift through the fieords!  LOL


:asian: :wavey:


----------



## Dutch (Mar 5, 2002)

Dragon Kenpo will overtake you all. It's karate for outlaws. They told me so.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 5, 2002)

Marshall Dillon is on his way!:apv: 
:tank: :mp5: :redeme: 
and you will be assimulated


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 5, 2002)

If  it ain't evolving, is it actually going anywhere at all?  Respectfully,  _(_)_   Tune


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 5, 2002)

Don't spend time on him TuneTigress .......... He is a lost soul!

Nothing you could do or say would help.


:jediduel:


----------



## Dutch (Mar 5, 2002)

He's drunk...as usual.

Once you get to know me you'll love me baby!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 5, 2002)

When are we gonna work on that one arm Kenpo that was discussed last year at Jeff Blay's camp.  The idea of being ablw to whup someone's but and still not spill my beer is appealling.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 6, 2002)

If Gou he could haul his head out of the bar maybe he'd do something worthwhile with his life.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 9, 2002)

I thought he was on the wagon!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 9, 2002)

I refuse to implicate a friend...... but it wasn't water he was drinking at Solid Gold.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 10, 2002)

Wait till I get my hands er.......  feet....... er  on him....      oh hhhhhh  orrrrrrrrrrr just you wait till I see you  Mr. Gou!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I thought he was on the wagon! *



They just make the sides of the wagons too darn short.  way to easy to fall off.  But if you have had enough to drink you won;t even notice when you hit the ground.


----------



## Chiduce (Mar 13, 2002)

By the way folks; the real Self Defense Science Of Dragon Kenpo will make it's first appearence on a university campus this fall at Reverand Jerry Fawell's Liberty University at 1971 University Blvd. in Lynchburg Virginia 24502. The Dragon Kenpo Karate class will be offered as credit in the Health Sciences and Kinesiology department. The instructor will be Professor James E. Schoffstall, 3rd Dan Dragon Kenpo: For more information call (434) 582-2882 or go to http://www.bodymindandsoul.biz    Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 16, 2002)

What will he be teaching?


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *What will he be teaching?
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *



We should play nice and be happy for anyone who can get onto a campus and teach as a credit course.


----------



## Chiduce (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *
> 
> We should play nice and be happy for anyone who can get onto a campus and teach as a credit course. *


 I would like to ask two questions: Anyone can answer because it is not directed to any one person! What was the first college/university in the  history and development of the introduction of American Kenpo taught for credit? Where was the college/university located and whom was the instructor at that time? Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce


----------



## Kirk (Mar 16, 2002)

I don't know about being the first, but didn't Dr Chapel teach
kenpo at a university?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> 
> * I would like to ask two questions: Anyone can answer because it is not directed to any one person! What was the first college/university in the  history and development of the introduction of American Kenpo taught for credit? Where was the college/university located and whom was the instructor at that time? Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce *



Now you are going to tell us it will be the Reverend Jerry Fawell's Liberty University  in Lynchburg Virginia.  Although there have been other schools to offer similar programs in the past.  What tweaks my nuggets is why you have to ask the question, why not just make the statement!  Is it to feel superior?

I am tired of people only asking question to which they already know the answers, if you want to make people feel little use the Kenpo.net.


----------



## Chiduce (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 Rob, crazy thing! The 2 questions i asked were about American Kenpo. Dragon Kenpo is being taught at Liberty University! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Chiduce (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *I don't know about being the first, but didn't Dr Chapel teach
> kenpo at a university? *


 Kirk, you are right about Dr. Chapel teaching American Kenpo at universities. I can only go back to Jay. T. Will  being an American Kenpo Instructor, teaching at a college/university! I just found some info saying that Jay T. Will did teach American Kenpo at Ohio State University; yet i still do not know if he was the first (or if it is true) to do so at any post secondary school! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 16, 2002)

Is this the same Dragon Kenpo that was talked about by Dutch "The Video Master"?  

:asian:


----------



## Chiduce (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *Is this the same Dragon Kenpo that was talked about by Dutch "The Video Master"?
> 
> :asian: *


 Yes Sir; Same Dragon Kenpo but Different Organization! Dutch is affiliated with the DKKA. We are the IDKA or International Dragon Kenpo Association! The DKKA is headed by the founder of Dragon Kenpo; Ed. Hutchison. Hutchison is a Tracy Kenpo Black Belt. The IDKA is headed by Master Rodney Lacey; 8th Dan Dragon Kenpo and 10th Dan Hap Ki Mu Sul!  The IDKA is not affiliated with the DKKA. Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Kirk (Mar 16, 2002)

> _
> Originally Posted By: Chiduce
> _
> Hutchison is a Tracy Kenpo Black Belt. The IDKA is headed by Master Rodney Lacey



I've been training under a year now, so excuse my lack of 
knowledge.  Who did Master Rodney Lacey train under?


----------



## Chiduce (Mar 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 Masters Ed. Hutchison, Doug Coe, David Paweleski, Al Simon Jr., Larry Sloan, Gene Phillips, Paul Holley, and John Pelliegrini. This is for both lineages and some are not included. Yet i do know that Master Lacey trained personally under Master Hutchison and is to my knowledge the higest ranking Dragon Kenpo practitioner promoted by Master Hutchison. Ed. Hutchison taught what is believed to be 10,000 students by video before he dropped out of site in the summer of 2000. The IDKA was formed  by DKKA Black Belts which had studied other traditional martial arts systems, to bring those whom were without a Headmaster in Dragon Kenpo together for the betterment of the art and the martial arts community. Changes were made in the original DKKA system of operating. Video Testing or testing in person was added and recommended to all those wishing to advance in rank. Instructor Certification was added and left up to the Board Member issuing the certification to recommend video testing or produce their own criteria for instructor certification. We have currently, members from the styles of American Kenpo, Goju Kempo, Chinese Kenpo, Hapkido,  and of course Dragon Kenpo etc, whom range in ranking from lower kyu students, to 1st Dans, to Soke! The IDKA Board Of Directors consist of DK certified instructors, founders of new systems and ranking practitioners! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 17, 2002)

I don't know about all these posts................  I was just curious as to What will he be teaching.    The question  was not intended to  draw criticism but rather exactly what the curriculum would entail.

That's all,

:asian: 

I think a good Kenpo course at any college anywhere would be awesome.


----------



## Chiduce (Mar 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I don't know about all these posts................  I was just curious as to What will he be teaching.    The question  was not intended to  draw criticism but rather exactly what the curriculum would entail.
> 
> ...


 Sir, i do not exactly know what his particular cirriculum will entail. I will e-mail him for that information and post it when i receive his answer! The other question i asked about the first American Kenpo instructor teaching on what college/university campus and where was just that. Maybe you can give some insight to this question? It would be honorably appreciated! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 17, 2002)

That's easy ........ BYU Utah, in 1954 by  Ed Parker.  There have been several across the US over the years ...... Of which I could't remember who and where they were.  I think every  U should have a good Kenpo class in it!!  But obvioulsy, Im partial to My system!!

 :asian:


----------



## Chiduce (Mar 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *That's easy ........ BYU Utah, in 1954 by  Ed Parker.  There have been several across the US over the years ...... Of which I could't remember who and where they were.  I think every  U should have a good Kenpo class in it!!  But obvioulsy, Im partial to My system!!
> 
> :asian: *


  1954, two years before i was born. Thank you very much sir! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 17, 2002)

You are just a young whipper snapper!  LOL


----------



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2002)

OH Mr. C  I don't know how you talked me into joining this forum.  I hope this posts o.k.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ronin _
> 
> *OH Mr. C  I don't know how you talked me into joining this forum.  I hope this posts o.k. *



It posted just fine...and welcome!

Cthulhu


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 18, 2002)

Damn, Cthulhu, you beat me to him.


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ronin _
> 
> *OH Mr. C  I don't know how you talked me into joining this forum.  I hope this posts o.k. *



Welcome and from looking at your profile, it looks like GD has corrupted your mind for a long time.  :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 18, 2002)

> Welcome and from looking at your profile, it looks like GD has corrupted your mind for a long time.




   <=== me  .. green with envy


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 18, 2002)

He'll probably have another story to tell you.   LOL  something like Mr. C is the biggest pain in the A..      :rofl:   but then again he did get to see and meet Mr. Parker personally several times when I brought him to the studio.   

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 18, 2002)

I met Mr. Parker once in either 87 or 88 and talk about being in awe!!  I had all these questions and the only one I could ask was what was it like to know Bruce Lee. I couldn't believe how easy going he seemed to be too. Something I will never forget.

:asian: 


Chuck


----------



## Kirk (Mar 18, 2002)

My instructor told me that the first time he met Mr Parker ...
Mr Parker's first words were "I'm HONORED to meet you". 
My instructor said his jaw was touching the floor, and he's
thinkin', "You gotta be kidding me! The honor is ALL MINE believe
you me!" hehehehe  They talked for like 15 minutes later, and
then he called Mr Parker to join his organization 6 months later
(he had a TKD school that he changed to Kenpo). Mr Parker 
answered the phone,  and all that my instructor got out was
his name, and Mr Parker treated him like he knew him all his
life.  He remembered every single bit about their 15 minute
conversation from 6 months previous!  It's no wonder so many
were so impressed!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 18, 2002)

Yes, he was an amazing an personable man.

:asian:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 19, 2002)

You know I could probably talk about Mr. Conatser for the rest of my life.  Its an honor to be trained by him, he has in a way been a father figure for me growing up. Of course my adventures with him had some bumps in the rode, thats how I got the "ronin" name.  But I look forward to learning and maybe being an ambassador for the I.K.K.O one day, who knows?   Being with him has enabled me to see and meet Mr. Parker many times when he would visit the studio and when I would go to the internationals.  One time, I remember being at his house and Mr. Parker showed us his Elvis cape and sunglasses.  It was cool he sat down on the piano bench while Mr. Conatser visited his family, and told me and the four girls that came with us on the trip some jokes.  Mostly I remember him tell me as he talked about Mr. Conatser "Stick with him, he knows what hes doing."  I even had the priviledge of performing in front of him as a training dummy during a friends 3rd brown test.  Man I can still see him now, with his folded arms and spooky ominous stare he had watching us.  Man I was intimidated and it was'nt even my test!! I can honestly say there is no one like Mr. Conatser out there he is truly one of a kind much like Mr. Parker.  As for my specific lessons learned from him that would take a lifetime and perhaps a bit longer........


----------



## Kirk (Mar 19, 2002)

Your testimonial makes me that much more anxious to meet
the man.  Enjoyed reading your story!


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 19, 2002)

Now*I'M* scared!!!
:uhohh: :rofl: 

Dan


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 20, 2002)

Be Afraid......... Be very Afraid...... LOL oh man.  (I think I paid him tooo much this time) :shrug: lol

Don't worry I don't bite........ (hard at least).

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 20, 2002)

> Don't worry I don't bite........



Unless there's lots of BBQ sauce, right :rofl: 



:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 20, 2002)

A-1


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 20, 2002)

should have figured you for a steak guy and not ribs!! 


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 20, 2002)

It's Prime Rib!:rofl: :asian:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok now that I have my computer up and running what is the subject now?


----------



## Kirk (Mar 21, 2002)

> Ok now that I have my computer up and running what is the subject now?




bad puns & good food


----------



## Ronin (Mar 21, 2002)

Mr Miyagi saying number#75: too much good food make belt grow smaller.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

And it ain't been all Krispy Kreams and Timmy's (for those in Canada)!!:rofl:


----------

